# Networking >  Is it possible?

## jainbrijesh

Is it possible in home network, if  https protocol is blocked, then it open on one system but blocked on all other systems?

There is no server,no proxy, there is direct connection to internet through hub/switches.

then how it is possible, if it is?

----------


## Vishal Garg

> Is it possible in home network, if  https protocol is blocked, then it open on one system but blocked on all other systems?
> 
> There is no server,no proxy, there is direct connection to internet through hub/switches.
> 
> then how it is possible, if it is?


Brother, 
I have already say to you if you blocked the url which starts from Https://
ext. yu can give this in the internet options and particular this site will be enter in the security and mark as intranet sites then https:// url will not open in your system.

----------

